# pics



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi i cant work out how to put pictures up on here. can someone help me plz??


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You need to create an account on an image sharing site such as www.photobucket.com

All you then do is upload your photos to that site and select the code it displays for posting on forums etc, which will start with


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh ok thankyou


----------

